# Roi-Tan??



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

My grandpa's boss use to smoke Roi-Tan's all the time back when. He found out that we smoke cigars now and he was wondering if we could get him a box of them. Not so much for him to smoke but as a keepsake shelf display sort of thing. Does anyone know if these are still made? And if so, any websites I could order from? Thanks in advance.
Adam


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I found some here.

Never heard of the web site though...but then again, I'm not a huge online cigar buyer....yet :hn

Edit: There is an empty box on ebay here too. I don't know if the auction is still going..but you might be able to contact the seller


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Thank you Bobb for your search. I've found the same ones and figured that that was them. But he said they use to be in a box like what us gorillas would buy. A flip top 20-25 ct box. Maybe they dont come like this anymore. I guess he could take an old box and buy 20 or so of those and fill the box up haha. If anyone can find anything else I thank you.
Adam


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Apparently you can buy empty boxes of these from a store named Cracker Barrel, but i have absolutely no idea what that store is:

http://www.crackerbarrel.com/about-decor.cfm?doc_id=125

This isnt too bad-you wont be blowing a whole lotta cash on some cigars youll never smoke:

http://www.qfccigars.com/products.asp?dept=17

Think 'Falcons' are quite small cigars though.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Cracker Barrel...would have never thought of them. It's a restaurant that has a gift shop in it. There focus is on the old time American life style. Everything is cooked it hog fat it seems :dr 

There is one not far from my folks house, so I can check to see if they have any next time I vist. Let me know via PM if you're interested.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I smoked a roi tan when I was first getting into cigars. I didn't want any phillies or swishas any more- i wanted something better.

Ha.

Went into my supermarket and checked their humidor. There they were in a classy cardboard box. I didn't like em much, but they gave me a buzz at a death metal show, so that was nice.


----------

